
Are people with bigger brains smarter (on average)? - yasp
https://twitter.com/scientific_bird/status/1154846441325694977
======
Causality1
This doesn't seem to mesh with studies I've seen that, for instance, indicate
women and men score effectively the same on general intelligence tests despite
male brains being on average 10%, or 130cc larger than female brains.

